# K60 users..



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

How much ic cable are you running?

About 75% of the sewers are 6"

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Use k1500 now.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I think 75' was fine in tough roots after that the motor seemed weaker, I have done 125' but it was working it tough. I really liked using IC the first section and the last with regular cable in between.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Cuda, do you see alot of 6" sewers?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

All of our lines are 4" on the property (60') and then 6" for 30'-50' to the city main so every job usually has 6".


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Most of mine are 6 inch and I don't use any inner core cable on the k60. My personal feeling is if the K60 is torqueing up then I'm not using it properly so I have no need for ic cable.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

We got a general brand machine that spins 7/8-5/8 and I ran 200 ft of 7/8 and it started to hesitate around 140. The thing I noticed is when I release the clutch the cable relieves all the tension by popping. It actually seemed to help feed it. Pulling it out with a 3 inch retrieval full of roots was not fun though. I thought it was stuck at first

Oh, and I used a new head for the first time in my k60 today too, the one that looks like a 10 inch section of cable with a little hook bend on the end. Ran it down a 2 inch stack and it actually turned over on itself inside of a 2 inch stack. That was a serious kink and was not easy to pull out


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I just run the regular cable, not the inner core.

A while back, I was using my K-60 with the retriever head {straight auger} and it got stuck. The bit broke off in the sewer. I told the lady she needed further investigation which she refused. I told her that the sewer would back up again. I have not heard back from her.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> I just run the regular cable, not the inner core.
> 
> A while back, I was using my K-60 with the retriever head {straight auger} and it got stuck. The bit broke off in the sewer. I told the lady she needed further investigation which she refused. I told her that the sewer would back up again. I have not heard back from her.


Have you tried to make a reverse auger?

Works great!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

*K-60*

Running the straight auger is a no no. 

The best information on using the K-60 is on the Ridgid forum
with things like what works and what doesn't and trouble shooting.

The K-60 is a different animal and needs to be treated as such.

Take some time and read the all the old K-60 posts.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> I just run the regular cable, not the inner core.
> 
> A while back, I was using my K-60 with the retriever head {straight auger} and it got stuck. The bit broke off in the sewer. I told the lady she needed further investigation which she refused. I told her that the sewer would back up again. I have not heard back from her.


Never ever use a straight auger!!!! Reverse auger only.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

All ridgid auger heads (as in wire not blades). ARE ABSOLUTE JUNK AND SHOULD ONLY BE USED IF YOU WANT SOMETHING BROKEN AND LEFT IN A DRAIN. 

Ridgid should be embarrassed to sell such absolute crap. ITs one thing to sell something that doesn't work. Its another to sell something that will not work and break.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys. I have a K-60, rarely use it but will make sure not to use the straight auger attachment.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Never ever use a straight auger!!!! Reverse auger only.












What is a reverse auger? Running the straight auger but with the machine in reverse? I'm behind the curve on this one. 

I was taught, and Ridgid's catalog states to use the straight auger first, pull back a small sample of the stoppage, then choose the appropriate tool after that.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Cut the male end of the cable off, heat treat the end and stretch it out. Then put a bend in the end of the cable

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

I will get a picture later. Or Ben might have one handy.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I call it a Rick Reverse auger as it was Rick on ridgid that introduced it to me and a lot of other people. Cut the male end of the cable off, heat the tip and straighten it out, then toss in used motor oil. 

Run it in forward and it skips past tight turns, offsets and holes, put the k60 in reverse and it self feeds and grab whole roots. 

works even better with the K50.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> What is a reverse auger? Running the straight auger but with the machine in reverse? I'm behind the curve on this one.
> 
> I was taught, and Ridgid's catalog states to use the straight auger first, *pull back a small sample of the stoppage*, then choose the appropriate tool after that.


I'm a firm believer that using a small cutter first increases your chances of getting stuck. Small cutters go past through roots and the roots fall down behind them like a heavy curtain and won't allow you to pull back.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So I'm guessing that the wire strength is different between the Ridgid cable and the Ridgid retrieving augers? 

I was a little shocked at how the auger broke. That had me questioning the strength of their K-60 cable.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Yup you got it!


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> A while back, I was using my K-60 with the retriever head {straight auger} and it got stuck. The bit broke off in the sewer. I told the lady she needed further investigation which she refused. I told her that the sewer would back up again. I have not heard back from her.


Same thing happened to me yesterday. 2 1/2 inch retrieval broke off. Luckily I hooked it with the straight auger and pulled it out. Found a shoddy pvc to clay connection and am going back to cut in a fitting


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> Same thing happened to me yesterday. 2 1/2 inch retrieval broke off. Luckily I hooked it with the straight auger and pulled it out. Found a shoddy pvc to clay connection and am going back to cut in a fitting













Apparently these things break regularly.


----------

